# Ground blind questions



## mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Looking at purchasing a ground blind to go after a whitetail. Never used one before. Will the deer get used to it if I put it out and leave it, my hunting location lacks places to conceal its outline. It would be out in the open on grass prairie, near a well used trail. Any thoughts that could help me out?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

In a situation like this I get a load of small hay or straw bails, and bring them out and make a blind out of those, or make a pile they you can put your blind next to! I just have a hard time leaving a $400 blind out in the open!

You can make a really nice blind out of 10-15 small bails! Or a pile, then put the blind next to it!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Or a few fence posts, some chicken wire and grass and weeds.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> In a situation like this I get a load of small hay or straw bails, and bring them out and make a blind out of those, or make a pile they you can put your blind next to! I just have a hard time leaving a $400 blind out in the open!
> 
> You can make a really nice blind out of 10-15 small bails! Or a pile, then put the blind next to it!


+1
Your blind will take a beating from the wind and what not if you leave it out in the open.


----------

